
New agency to sniff out threats in cyberspace - Animats
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/white-house-to-create-national-center-to-counter-cyberspace-intrusions/2015/02/09/a312201e-afd0-11e4-827f-93f454140e2b_story.html
======
bediger4000
_The agency is modeled after the National Counterterrorism Center,_

That seems counterproductive at best. That particular agency seems notable
only for its ability to not distinguish between fact and fiction
([http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/05/terror-watch-
list_n...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/05/terror-watch-
list_n_5651757.html)), and to not observe the constitutional right of petition
for redress of greivances - there appears to be no way to find out if you're
in one of their lists, or to get off those list(s).

Do we really need a CyberChickenLittle to "sniff out threats"? What are they
going to do - put all "hacker handles" in TIDE, and then search anyone with
those handles before allowing them to "log in" to The Internets?

------
wahsd
You know what, that's EXACTLY what we need. Because all the failures of all
the other incompetent government agencies have not worked. What we really need
is more of that.

To be fair; the only thing that is really saving us is that all these horrible
agencies and abuses are being conducted by incompetent institutions. Could you
imagine if all these agencies were actually competent at what they claim and
intend to do? That's the real danger. A gun is just a hunk of metal, until you
give the moron holding it a bullet.

I'm reminded of a possibly fictitious quote, "Our goal is to sell each item at
a loss, but we are going to make up for it through volume."

~~~
ptaffs
I totally agree. To me it's the (apparent) ineffectiveness of the existing
three & four letter organisations and the amount they cost which is the crime.
I read the article with prejudice but the take-away was the administration
wants to give more money to the same old private intelligence/defense
corporations.

------
vertis
Lets call it Netforce and make it part of the FBI instead :)

~~~
olefoo
I'm pretty sure that the new agency is being formed specifically to route
around some of the issues with how the FBI recruits and manages computer
security professionals.

Given that it's being put directly under the ODNI it's probably part of some
obscure power grab in the intelligence community. Per the article it's all
about getting all the other cyber agencies to share data and has some vague
deliverable around rapid response to emerging events.

My guess is that they will be focused on "hack back" for damage mitigation and
denial of advantage. Basically bombing the barn, the horse and the horse
thieves after the fact.

------
sudioStudio64
Because one for each branch of the military, the DOD, the CIA, the DHS, the
NSA, the Office of the DNI, the DOJ, the DOE, the State Department, and the
Department of the Treasury all having there own cyber efforts just isn't
enough.

I guess this one is going to put a bird on it, or something.

